# Where is CM10.1?



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Despite the CM team saying it was buildable yesterday, I haven't seen any builds. Anyone have any information on that? Is there any reason for it? I was really hoping to get my hands on it, been refreshing forums like crazy! Maybe I'm just missing them.

Thanks all!


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

When CM releases stuff, they make sure it's all working. Just be patient, nightlies will probably be integrated with 4.2 soonish.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> When CM releases stuff, they make sure it's all working.


You have to be joking right? CM team releases alpha build stuff for phones all the time that barely even has the UI working let alone camera, bluetooth, 4G, etc


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> You have to be joking right? CM team releases alpha build stuff for phones all the time that barely even has the UI working let alone camera, bluetooth, 4G, etc


Yeah. that's the point of nightlies to test and find problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> You have to be joking right? CM team releases alpha build stuff for phones all the time that barely even has the UI working let alone camera, bluetooth, 4G, etc


sorry i meant this


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

This might help you http://bit.ly/QuDXOh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> When CM releases stuff, they make sure it's all working. Just be patient, nightlies will probably be integrated with 4.2 soonish.


I don't mean from CM. They said there will not be nightlies for a while. I mean why hasn't a forum member built it? I suppose I may just build it myself.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> I don't mean from CM. They said there will not be nightlies for a while. I mean why hasn't a forum member built it? I suppose I may just build it myself.


Im sure someone has if it's available to build. A lot of members build from source but don't post them in the ROM section.


----------



## dymmeh (Jul 28, 2012)

AdamNexus said:


> This might help you http://bit.ly/QuDXOh


That cleared everything up. Thanks


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mr1-staging doesn't build toro yet. I am not where I can post the error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

you can tell when someone hasn't been around the android community long. you will learn young grasshopper. the only stable builds of 4.2 right now are the pure aosp roms with a few mods sprinkled in here and there. you wont see a nice stable ROM with a lot of customization for probably a month or so. these things take a lot of time and work. if you think you can build CM 10.1 in a day by yourself, by all means, please do. I believe you would instantly become the best android dev ever.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Mr1-staging doesn't build toro yet. I am not where I can post the error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Go read their main blog post about CM 10 being released and the future of CM!

MR1-STAGING is not meant to be built, it is an area for them to merge in changes slowly.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

stastnysnipes26 said:


> you can tell when someone hasn't been around the android community long. you will learn young grasshopper. the only stable builds of 4.2 right now are the pure aosp roms with a few mods sprinkled in here and there. you wont see a nice stable ROM with a lot of customization for probably a month or so. these things take a lot of time and work. if you think you can build CM 10.1 in a day by yourself, by all means, please do. I believe you would instantly become the best android dev ever.


*sigh*

It really isn't even worth my time to respond, but your utter lack of intelligence is just too compelling. I have a working build environment. I have built AOSP. I haven't, however, ever built anything other than AOSP. The CyanogenMod team has declared 10.1 buildable, but because I haven't seen builds posted, I was simply inquiring WHY might that be. You don't have to be a developer to build Android. I'm not going to become "the best android developer ever" if I were to successfully build it. You seriously lack any clue as to what is happening with 4.2. I was not suggesting that I was going to update CM to 4.2 or anything else that would have been some great feat. All we're talking about here is *compiling an existing project, something anyone with half a brain can do*.

I also find it amusing that you are utterly wrong about everything you said. Not only have I been making small apps for years (fair Java knowledge), I have also been following the Android scene. I can almost guarantee I know more about Android than you. Not only are there AOKP builds (getting close to full-form), CM has merged many, many changes in the mr1-staging branch. There are not only builds of close to AOSP ROMs.

Also @ikithme, you obviously are also not up to date on the latest news. Please refer to this, and don't talk about things you don't know about.

Thank you tiny for the only relevant and helpful response to the thread, saving me the time of trying to build it myself. That was all I was asking. The lack of intelligent posts in this thread is truly disappointing.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

So the guy that knows everything is the one that asked the question? Ok got it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rule 0, do not ask for ETA's, it will be ready when it's ready. You can, however, donate a nice sum to their efforts and then maybe be able to inquire about ETAs

Don't take my sarcasm as being a di*k, just be patient

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

akellar said:


> So the guy that knows everything is the one that asked the question? Ok got it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I by no means said that. If you read the thread, I believe it's pretty clear what I'm talking about. All replies to the thread are not answering my original question- only exception being tiny's which is spot on. Being rick roll'd, someone 2nding it, being told nightlies will come soon, and now being told not to ask for ETAs... How is this at all related to the question of why hasn't someone built cm10.1 toro, even though CM said AOSP devices are buildable? It's pretty straightforward, but obviously irc probably could have produced an answer more efficiently. Thanks again for yet another unrelated reply.

I can, however, appreciate that most people are genuinely trying to help, despite providing any relevant information. Posing it in an insulting manner, however, is annoying.

Also I'm done replying to the thread, as my question has been answered. I don't really want to argue about any of this. Thanks again, tiny.


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

x.v_ said:


> ...obviously irc probably could have produced an answer more efficiently. Thanks again for yet another unrelated reply.
> 
> I can, however, appreciate that most people are genuinely trying to help, despite providing any relevant information. Posing it in an insulting manner, however, is annoying.
> 
> Also I'm done replying to the thread, as my question has been answered. I don't really want to argue about any of this. Thanks again, tiny.


~.0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

actually building at least on the day they posted required more fixes than just syncing from my own experience.

They also mentioned why they don't have nightly builds yet on that Google+ post. there is no hidden mystery really.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

I compiled CM10.1 today. Took a little TLC to get it to compile and it wouldn't boot with stock kernel but with tiny's kernel it did. Wouldn't connect to WiFi after a reboot and themes/dialer were farked, but it's expected. Toggles are there and a few tweaks. Repo sync was done this morning.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't wait for unofficial builds to start with more functionality. I am anxious for night lies

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I see there's a 1123 nightly but I don't know if it's 4.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

nativi said:


> I see there's a 1123 nightly but I don't know if it's 4.2
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Still CM 10 not 10.1


----------

